# Negative Clinic Experiences



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to go to the clinic alone today, for my second insemination.  It was my daughter's first school trip so my partner had to take her to school.  The whole experience left me in tears.  I arrived to find I had to pay an additional £170 because of the price increase.  I then had to wait an hour and a quarter - 45 minutes beyond my appointment time, with a full bladder.  No one came to explain.  Eventually a frosty faced nurse took me into a cold cubicle.  I told the nurse I was concerned about the timing (I got my surge on Saturday morning but had rung the clinic and been told the timing was fine) but she was dismissive rather than reassuring.  I told her it had really hurt last time, but it was agony when she opened the speculum.  She said she needed 'to open the blades further' which didn't exactly make me relax and the pain was excruciating.  When she took the speculum out she did it without warning and it hurt again.  She then told me I could get dressed while she got my 'date' and I had to ask if it was ok for me to lie there for a few minutes.  When she left the room I burst into tears.  It was apparent I'd been crying when she returned, but her only comment was, would I like a magazine?

I'm beginning to wonder if it's going to hurt like this every time.  I feel almost violated.  Have other people had similar experiences?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Make a complaint, Veela - no one should be made to feel like a piece of meat.

That nurse needs shooting - silly bint.

Grrr - I hate hearing of anyone feeling vulnerable because of clinic staff's behaviour.

Hope you're feeling a bit better now. And the best of luck on your 2WW.

xxxx


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

that is SO not ok Veela!!! Please make a complaint. I don't know what clinic you are at but my partner (Rosypie) never had an experience like that at LWC or CARE. If anything her embryo transfer was the worst experience she had as she was VERY tense and the doctor couldn't find the right place to deposit the embryos. He told her if she didn't relax he would not be able to do the ET! Not exactly relaxing advice but it wasn't a violating experience.


----------



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

I am going to complain.  It's a difficult one though, because the nurse didn't do anything dreadful.  She just wasn't friendly or sensitive.  You just need someone to be kind in these circumstances.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You mean, she didn't break open your head with an axe or anything?!  

I know what you mean - it's hard when it's your feelings. But if it was your partner you would feel in the right to complain I reckon - it's when complaining on one's own behalf you sometimes feel you're imagining it. But the way you describe it here is fine - don't worry. I'm sure anyone would be horrified their clinic was making people feel like that.

x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Veela, 

What a horrible experience you ahve had, like it isn't hard enough already. I have had a very similar experience with frosty faced rude nurses who have made me feel very uncomfortable and I really wish after my experiences i had complained as the clinic in question has since ceased to operate and had problems with the HFEA....hmmm. I would defintiely complain, you deserve to be treated better than that. Hope your'e feeling a little better now  

Emma


----------



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

I have just emailed them a complaint.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Good on you!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Good on you. There's certainly no call for such rudeness in keeping you waiting and not telling you why, or for not having informed you of the price hike in advance. As as for hurting you - I know these things can be painful for some, but surely a few soothing or lighthearted words to put you more at your ease would have helped it feel less awful, mentally if not physically. I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------

